# Best youtube vids



## The_brown_wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

I might regret this thread later but still...post your top 3 favourate youtube videos here

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91GXpXidNNw[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWiFbCtqw4g[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkxStiYaqTg[/youtube]


----------



## Halfeb_the_Dingo (Mar 24, 2008)

My top 3:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVZLAbu6qIw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMdPYya3IoA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz88kJSdT6Y&feature=related


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

These are the best 3 I had in my faves

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV5UTHRx0a4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBSVzoB4H5w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K3SbSQ2oNI


----------



## FurryFox (Mar 26, 2008)

[size=xx-large]My Top 3 YouTube Videos[/size]

1. Sexyback Mudkip MusicVid

2. "The Backyard Project"

3. Backyardigans - Crank That Solja Boy


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 26, 2008)

my own top 3
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=vEyKiQUDEfk
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=aOpTAL50bl8
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=xptr1vsqpH0


----------



## RedVein (Apr 20, 2008)

The Running Free- Coheed and Cambria

Pictures of you- Thelastgoodnight

 A Favor House Atlantic- Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 20, 2008)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmDPA3mWz58[/youtube]


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 20, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=65w1uCTDRuI
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GwaMHJzruDU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bvlRQ90c9Bk

Yeah I like the BF2 ones, but the GMOD one makes me crack up


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 20, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> The Running Free- Coheed and Cambria
> 
> Pictures of you- Thelastgoodnight
> 
> A Favor House Atlantic- Coheed and Cambria



C&C rock! I saw them in concert recently and got Trevor's towel  I was about 3ft from the stage 

As for my fave vids? I'll just post my fave one atm:

ENGINEERS GUIDE TO CATS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHXBL6bzAR4


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvlxDcALQ6g


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UHKB6nQrzM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lcmNaXmjvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 23, 2008)

Metal Boxes! For the warhammer people.
Metal Boxes!


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJkaKAIl_Fc
AWESOME

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rBBCJ68mC4c
Jeff Healey craziness

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5p0QtJMKt1s
A vodka movie


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh man, this is hard, since I've been making and watching YouTube vids for two years. Let's see...

(Fair Warning; you will either die by laughter or be really annoyed/bored)

NUMBER ONE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs

NUMBER TWO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDTdqwFN2Zo

NUMBER THREE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQkWuBsgsxE (might get annoyingly repetitive at times)


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Web video for The Mars Volta's single "Goliath"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRDG9GKb-TM

Wannabe-psychic pwned by James Randi on live television
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlfMsZwr8rc

BB King defends the throne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5URVbh3KX8


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 28, 2008)

Benny Lava:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdyC1BrQd6g

Angry German Kid vs Glados:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwXLJHE290E

Konijntje Wiebelen (bunny wobble, typical Dutch music, I swear):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmuZttV4UOs


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Picking my top 3 from over 450 favorite will be hard...but lets give it a try:

Japanese Toilet Traning (fake subtitles in this link, but all the versions of it are great):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRGUmAuSFxA

Space Potatoes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdmqBmiEZd4

Welcome to Our House:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WALKbCNlU2c


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

There's a good touch, and a bad touch, you have to know the difference!
Review of what I believe to be the worst movie in existence.
NFL CRUNCHTIME! FEEL IT, SMELL IT, FOOTBALL!


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 30, 2008)

O_O
O_O
O_O


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 30, 2008)

"An Engineer's Guide To Cats"

Man Builds Working Scale Model Of A Ferrari

Now that engine sounds truly pissed


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdn8gQkHyHI (Exploding Elmo Death)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo (Boot To The Head)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK_fhqXmqds (The Godfather In 5 Seconds)


----------



## Entlassen (May 1, 2008)

HEAD LIKE A HOLE

BLACK AS YOUR SOUL

I'D RATHER DIE

THAN GIVE YOU CAAAT BRUUUUUSH


----------



## Chameleo (May 2, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2_YqT5kf640 xD
http://youtube.com/watch?v=amy8I0Y5FLY - "LIFE" As seen by Cynical
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bp1g977yysk And for whatever reason, I posted George Fromby.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0R07rDsRYIU Poetry in motion, right here.


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

I hate threads like these, but this needs to be seen.

F'get youtube.

long link is long


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hXTCSbnxcY&feature=related (Schnuffel English version) too...cute!


----------

